# PR3 flashes memory but won't reprogram new sounds



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought a Digitrax PR3 to reprogram sound files on my Digitrax SDH164D sound decoders. I tried and tried using JMRI finally gave up and installed the sound loader software on my stepson's Windows Vista laptop. The programer successfully flashed 2 decoders but won't reload any sounds. I know that the files are not too big because I have tried to use sound projects from the Digitrax web page. The virtual com port seems to be correct. I get no error flashes on the PR3 just no sounds on my decoders. I am using it as a stand alone unit because I don't use a digitrax DCC system. Running out of ideas. Any suggestions?
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

nobody has one of these?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds like it's time for Digitrax Tech support Artieiii. I hope you get it working because I too am going to be using one of these, but I'm far from that point right now. I think there is also a Yahoo Digitrax support group.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

xrunner said:


> Sounds like it's time for Digitrax Tech support Artieiii. I hope you get it working because I too am going to be using one of these, but I'm far from that point right now. I think there is also a Yahoo Digitrax support group.


I posted to the digitrax yahoo group no response. I am so damn frustrated now I want to smash it with a hammer but then I can't get my money back. Plus I am now stuck with 2 silent runners and no way to get sounds back. Perhaps it's a factory defect. I don't think tech support will help me till monday.
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> I posted to the digitrax yahoo group no response. I am so damn frustrated now I want to smash it with a hammer ...


Oh dear. 



> but then I can't get my money back. Plus I am now stuck with 2 silent runners and no way to get sounds back. Perhaps it's a factory defect. I don't think tech support will help me till monday.
> -Art


Yea just call Digitrax, that's what I've done several times after getting back into this hobby. One of the guys I talked to was kinda grumpy but hey, if I'm buying your products than you can just get un-grumpy and answer my questions. Call 'em!


----------

